# toro snowblower not lifting enough



## bobingram53 (Dec 5, 2017)

Just bought a 419 Toro rider with a 44" snowblower, snowblower only lifts off ground about 1", not high enough...I thought I read somewhere there is a necessary spacer to install to solve this issue? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

You can adjust the eyebolt on the lift chain. Part # 20 on the manual lift assembly page.

https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...01-230999999-2003/manual-lift-lever-assembly/


----------

